# Broken egg, but still alive....hmmm



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yesterday I went up to feed the pigeons and when the mom flew down off the nest, I seen that one of the eggs had a cave in about half the size of an adults finger nail. Obviousally the parents steped on it hard. They have plenty of bedding. But I thought it was hatching.....wrong. I took it inside and carefully pulled out the caved in shell, (because it was cutting the baby inside badly from it moving) and made a hole in the egg. Bleeding stopped, now was the part of finding how to cover it and somewhat give him/her a chance. I got some clear duct tape and put a very small piece over the hole, but with another piece on the sticky side so it wont get stuck. Neat part is you can see through it and it is alive and moving. Hopefully I didn't harm him more. Suggestions? Kind of odd situation.  I think the parents aren't being carefuly because I went up there again today to check on them and the other egg was caved in as well.  What should I do???


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Not a good situation. First, how far along are the eggs? If they are due to hatch the chicks might survive, but if they still have some time to go I don't think their chances are good. Bacteria can enter through the holes and some inner structures of the egg may be damaged. I assume the membrane was punctured if broken shell cut the chick. 

I've had chicks die in the shell after an egg got cracked. The only time I've seen eggs caved in from outside it was when the chick had died in the shell and the parents inadvertently broke it. The eggshell becomes more fragile as the egg nears hatching, which is why it's important to not handle eggs that are about to hatch. But accidents happen. Sometimes eggs get broken when another pigeon enters the nest box and a fight ensues. Do you have an open loft or is this a single pair in a pen?


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is an open loft, about 8 or so pairs on the breeders side. Plenty enough next boxes for the pairs. They are near hatching. There are 3 eggs under this pair because the parents abandoned the egg, and they were layed the same exact day. The one is hatching, the one I can see is going to hatch in the very near future and the other one is starting to peck out. I have baby bird formula handy just in case if 3 is too many for them, but I had them raise 2 of their own babies plus a homer. They all came out normal size, the homer exceeded it's parents sizes. I think they will all make it. I always have food avalible to the breeders side. I was very careful while doing this, washed my hands and put on latex gloves. I can see him moving through the tape and this is the 3rd day. Hope he will be ok. Wish him the best. Might luck out.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If they are that close to hatching and the chick is still moving, it has a chance. Just watch and wait is all you can do. I'm impressed your pair successfully raised three babies.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea. Bad thing is I just looked and saw that their band numbers are 734 and 735, brother and sister  . I was wondering why they weren't putting out nice stuff. I just got short face helmets and I'm going to use them as feeders along with other rollers. I'll let you know what goes on and how he does.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Birdmom, he didn't make it. He started to hatch, got about 1/2 of and just died. The other one that was broke didn't make it either. Sad day. The one did hatch. Have my fingers crossed because they aren't feeding it yet. Was watching them and it wasn't squeeking for food. Hatched early afternoon today.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your losses, Tim. Unfortunately that's been my experience, too. If an egg got cracked or hatched late the chicks died. I hope the the third chick is ok. That egg did not get broken before hatching, correct?


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

This egg was perfect. He is a cute little guy. 3 days old now. Wish I had a digital camera.....take a picture for ya.  Thanks Birdmom.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tim,

I am glad to hear the 3rd chick is alive and well,  .....keep us posted.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Glad to hear #3 is doing well. He should be a fine, healthy baby as an "only."


----------

